# The Fight Club Thread



## Kid Dragon (Jul 10, 2008)

_*Moderator's Note: This is now THE Fight club Thread. You can post all you theoretical death matches in THIS THREAD ONLY. All others will be merged/deleted.*_

*Rules of Fight Club:*

Rule #1 - Don't take this seriously, it is all in good fun. If it is not to your liking don't participate. If you are not sick or twisted aka male, you don't have to participate, but sophisticated women that understand how the male mind never evolves are welcome to participate at your own risk.

Rule #2 - These bouts are fantasy fights only, they are not meant for anyone to put these tarantula species together. That would be stupid, cruel, and foolish.

Rule #3 - If you can't stand this post, it won't take up too much room and it will be over soon. Please don't tell us how immature it is, we already know. Oh, and don't get your hands in the way.


Representing the New World: *Goliath Birdeater*

Representing the Old World: *Cobalt Blue*

*Keep in mind this fight is a metaphor for the global implications of the  socioeconomic world dominance of the West shifting to the Far East. Western civilization is seeing more and more jobs and wealth shifting to the Far East. T-blondi has just about had it with her water dishes being "Made in China", and now she's ready to defend the entire Western World in a 30 gallon tank.*




*Bout #2 For the WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP

West* vs.  *East*

*Theraphosa blondi vs. Halopelma lividum*​
We are going to put a 6.5" female T-blondi in one side of a 30 gallon and a 5" female Cobalt blue in the other side of a 30 gallon at the same time. Why the size difference? Because 6.5" is the closest T. blondi I had in size to the cobalt blue. Neither T has been in the enclosure before, newspaper bottom, no hides or climbs. Texas style death match.


Let's get ready to rumble! Let the battle begin:​
For the first 7 minutes nothing happens, they don't seem to notice each other. 

During the next 20 minutes the cobalt blue crawled up the glass side of the tank, the T-blondi has moved about 1 inch.

In the next 5 minutes the T-blondi moved to the center of the enclosure, the cobalt blue has come down the side of the glass about a foot behind the T-blondi. The cobalt blue starts slowly moving closer ...

*You pick the winner! Your vote in the poll will determine the winner.​*


----------



## Brian S (Jul 10, 2008)

This is what will happen
http://www.desertusa.com/mag01/sep/papr/photos/th_drag.jpg


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 10, 2008)

Brian S said:


> This is what will happen
> http://www.desertusa.com/mag01/sep/papr/photos/th_drag.jpg


Brian,

That is just sick, spiders are suppose to eat insects. Some wasps don't know when to stop evolving


----------



## crpy (Jul 10, 2008)

Just like in  "the  Good the Bad and the Ugly, blondi always wins


----------



## Stamper (Jul 10, 2008)

These fight threads are becoming a habit for you Kid Dragon:} 
um...I would say cobalt, it could get on the blondi faster and just got to town


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 10, 2008)

I resent the insinuation in rule #1 that I am a girl =P

Cheers dude,
Scott

...Oh yeah, blue doesn't have a chance... Those spindly asian legs will snap like twigs.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 10, 2008)

Stamper said:


> These fight threads are becoming a habit for you Kid Dragon:}
> um...I would say cobalt, it could get on the blondi faster and just got to town


This is going to be the last Tarantula Fight Club for awhile, the State of Florida has voted in some state regulations banning tarantula fighting that takes effect after July 12th. I'm looking into moving the bouts to Las Vegas, NV. :razz:


----------



## D-back (Jul 10, 2008)

Hmmm......when you said yesterday that a T. blondi will fight with the winner I thought the size difference will be a bit bigger..    !.5" isn't much but I still think that a Cobalt Blue can overpower a T. blondi only if  a.)  he...ohh..excuse me...it's a chick fight  so she  ambushes her from behind      b.) she uses this:      http://images.google.sk/imgres?imgu...gun&um=1&start=3&sa=X&oi=images&ct=image&cd=3 

I think the T. blondi will win it easily....but...LET'S GO COBALT BLUE!!!!


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 10, 2008)

Scott C. said:


> I resent the insinuation in rule #1 that I am a girl =P
> 
> Cheers dude,
> Scott
> ...


I hate to be the one to inform you of this ...you are sick and twisted. Its always the sick and twisted ones that are the last to know.


----------



## Stamper (Jul 10, 2008)

Scott C. said:


> ...Oh yeah, blue doesn't have a chance... Those spindly asian legs will snap like twigs.


Ha Ha   thats funny


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 10, 2008)

D-back said:


> Hmmm......when you said yesterday that a T. blondi will fight with the winner I thought the size difference will be a bit bigger..    !.5" isn't much but I still think that a Cobalt Blue can overpower a T. blondi only if  a.)  he...ohh..excuse me...it's a chick fight  so she  ambushes her from behind      b.) she uses this:      http://images.google.sk/imgres?imgu...gun&um=1&start=3&sa=X&oi=images&ct=image&cd=3
> 
> I think the T. blondi will win it easily....but...LET'S GO COBALT BLUE!!!!



Pssst... keep the chick fighting comments on the down low, the American women can hear you. I don't know what Solvakia chicks are like, but American Women will look you in the eyes and kick you in the nads.


----------



## D-back (Jul 10, 2008)

Kid Dragon said:


> Pssst... keep the chick fighting comments on the down low, the American women can hear you. I don't know what Solvakia chicks are like, but American Women will look you in the eyes and kick you in the nads.


ups...thank you....I appreciate the info .........I have to say tahat I like and adore women......most of my friends are girls- at my school 90% of the students are girls:clap: .....so if I've hurt someones feelings--I'm sorry:wall: 

PS. I really like fiery women....        GO, GO Cobalt Blue!!!:clap:


----------



## the nature boy (Jul 10, 2008)

*Blue?  lol.*

Somehow I think blondi will have the edge.

--the nature boy


----------



## crpy (Jul 10, 2008)

> Pssst... keep the chick fighting comments on the down low, the American women can hear you. I don't know what Solvakia chicks are like, but American Women will look you in the eyes and kick you in the nads.



If NOTHING else, this thread is a fun one, the kid knows what hes talking about, he knows that girl thing from experience, but it took along time from what I heard


----------



## citizen_smithi (Jul 10, 2008)

I reckon - T blondi ignores lividum for a bit, just lets it throw its little hissy fit, throwing its legs everywhere, then as soon as it get riled up enough to strike, them big blondi legs just snap out in it's face, sending it flying onto it's back all dizzy. Blondi walks calmly over to the dazed cobalt, puts a toe in it's book lung - says "see you in hell" and rips it in half with one fang.

You know, nuthin too outlandish


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 10, 2008)

I hope my Versi bites that mother's head off.

GRRRR.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 10, 2008)

remember this: the cobalt blue has a 1-0 record against the obt. that blondi aint got no chance. dont worry kid dragon. since t fighting is banned i will continue.    cobalt blue


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 10, 2008)

Kid Dragon said:


> I hate to be the one to inform you of this ...you are sick and twisted. Its always the sick and twisted ones that are the last to know.


hahahaha....

Enjoy the battle at least as much as I enjoy the imagination.  

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## DrJ (Jul 10, 2008)

This really is sick, but for your curiousity, I would say that neither would win, unless the blondi was hungry.  For one, cobalts have a bad reputation as being laid back, boring, and cowering in the corner when threatened.  The only ones I've seen act otherwise are ones whose owners have constently harrassed them, so it can be considered a learned/acquired trait.  Also, for the sake of instinct, the blondi is quite a bit bigger than the cobalt, so what reason would the cobalt have for attacking in the first place?  Also, blondis are relatively calm, yet nervous.  If anything, would probably "hair" the cobalt.  So, in the long run, if the blondi got hungry, the cobalt would be dinner.  But, that is it.  No aggression, no fighting, just a hunt if that's want you want to call it.  Really though, even "pretend" tarantula fights are sick and meant solely for the demented of mind.  Perhaps Kid Dragon should get a life.  As should anyone who thinks this "sport" is or could be considered fun.  

In other words, you can say it's all in fun, but it is really quite offensive.  And there is nothing funny about it.


----------



## DrJ (Jul 10, 2008)

And, I am serious.  :[


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 10, 2008)

Too serious apparently.... Lighten up bud, the world is full of enough ugly already. Harmless imagination running wild isn't a problem, and if it offends you, I shudder to think what all the non-harmless imagination turned reality has done to your delicate psyche.


----------



## ThomasH (Jul 10, 2008)

DrJ, if its offensive to you than just back away or don't click on it. Just have a little fun dude, its fake.


----------



## ThomasH (Jul 10, 2008)

T. blondi is gonna kick some spidey-blue butt.


----------



## Londoner (Jul 10, 2008)

El Blondeeno will nail Lil' Blue. Any time bluey goes to strike, a cloud of U-hairs to the mouthparts will leave it totally disoriented and ripe for the taking!


----------



## robc (Jul 10, 2008)

The quarter in this phot represents the colbalt.....it wouldn't even be a appetizer for my Girl:







Any questions


----------



## DrJ (Jul 10, 2008)

Harmless imagination, huh?  Well, let's just take a look at what "harmless imagination" can do.  In a local study where male particapants who were trying to stay abstanant or only have consentual sex with a significant partner, over half of them admitted to being willing to commit rape if they knew they could get by with it after watching some pornography.  Harmless imagination with the pornography tapes?  I don't think so.  Rape is a very serious offense.  But, you say, what does this have to do with spiders and animal fighting?  Well, it all starts in the imagination.  Thinking about doing it, and it doesn't take long untill it does.  Investigate the lives of murderers and serial killers.  Virtually all of them had past lives of torturing animals and setting up animal fights; usually, with bugs for starters and gradually moving up to dogs and such.  You don't think this is serious?  I take things such as murder, rape, and other such crimes seriously.  And, it all starts in the "harmless imagination" as you wish to call it.  

I tend to focus on the reality of things and look at things as they are.  You may wish to discard them and go on your way to fru-fru land in the clouds, but this is life.  Face it or not, I have reasons backing my opinions here, whereas you've got nothing.  I would shudder to think how your phychological stability tests come out...


----------



## the nature boy (Jul 10, 2008)

DrJ said:


> I would shudder to think how your phychological stability tests come out...


Freud might chalk you up as being a bit *nal.

--the nature boy


----------



## Stamper (Jul 10, 2008)

Rape and hypothetical tarantula fights are completely different


----------



## DrJ (Jul 10, 2008)

Stamper, if you still don't see the connection, I am not sure how to help you see it.  But, research has shown that their is a strong positive correlation between harmless imagination to animal cruelty to murderers/serial killers.  Just, understand that and you will see why this is so sickening.


----------



## Londoner (Jul 10, 2008)

DrJ.....You know you wanna vote! Go on sunshine, give it a go  .


----------



## robc (Jul 10, 2008)

DrJ said:


> Stamper, if you still don't see the connection, I am not sure how to help you see it.  But, research has shown that their is a strong positive correlation between harmless imagination to animal cruelty to murderers/serial killers.  Just, understand that and you will see why this is so sickening.


I agree with that, it is proven.....rob


----------



## Stamper (Jul 10, 2008)

All i'm saying is that this thread is not sickening. Were not gonna become serial killers, its just a thread.


----------



## DrJ (Jul 10, 2008)

Stamper said:


> All i'm saying is that this thread is not sickening. Were not gonna become serial killers, its just a thread.


And, I'm pretty sure that is exactly what every other serial killer said prior to becoming one.  

Rob, thanks for the support!


----------



## Londoner (Jul 10, 2008)

Right...This is getting silly! DrJ, why don't you start your own thread about serial killers, and stop putting a downer on people's fun? (Although it would have to be about T serial killers of course)


----------



## robc (Jul 10, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Right...This is getting silly! DrJ, why don't you start your own thread about serial killers, and stop putting a downer on people's fun? (Although it would have to be about T serial killers of course)


I think he is just making a point, people who make up a thread about killing or fighting other bugs.....must somewhere in there head think they want to do it.....they are curious or never would have made the thread.....just my opinion.......rob


----------



## the nature boy (Jul 10, 2008)

DrJ said:


> And, I'm pretty sure that is exactly what every other serial killer said prior to becoming one.
> 
> Rob, thanks for the support!


If Rob's all the support you have you've got real problems brother.  The guy's friggin knuckles drag the ground.  He was probably just impressed with the number of words you put in a post.

--the nature boy


----------



## Brian S (Jul 10, 2008)

LMAO!!! 
Hey Rob, with friends like nature boy, who needs enemies


----------



## robc (Jul 10, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> If Rob's all the support you have you've got real problems brother.  The guy's friggin knuckles drag the ground.  He was probably just impressed with the number of words you put in a post.
> 
> --the nature boy


matt that is good.....i will get you back.....but as I recall last time your knuckles dragged the ground after some crown royal......what religion are you? You were praying to the porcalein god (LOL).....my wife out drank you that night;P ;P


----------



## robc (Jul 10, 2008)

Brian S said:


> LMAO!!!
> Hey Rob, with friends like nature boy, who needs enemies


He is a interesting guy that is for sure.....rob


----------



## Londoner (Jul 10, 2008)

robc said:


> I think he is just making a point, people who make up a thread about killing or fighting other bugs.....must somewhere in there head think they want to do it.....they are curious or never would have made the thread.....just my opinion.......rob


Hello Rob. I don't think anyone responding to this poll actually wants to have these Ts fight in real life. It's just a bit of a giggle. Being curious about something or having it cross your mind almost never leads on to actually trying it. Everyone has random, pointless rubbish in their heads at different times. Only a small percentage of people would act on it. The majority carry on being normal, responsible folk, like the people here (with the exception of nature boy of course  ).


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 10, 2008)

DrJ said:


> .....I would shudder to think how your phychological stability tests come out...


I can guarantee you they'd come out as shaky as your phychological generalizations are.

And since you brought it there, I'm a pornographer. Harmless imagination _is_ harmless imagination. What people may turn it into is their skew. Clearly, personal accountability doesn't sit well with the likes of you.... Which is understandable because delicate minds need the cover of rule and regulation to keep them in check.

As for the ever present, overly used, 'torturing animals is the thing of serial killers!!!'(see Terry Pratchet for commentary on redundant punctuation, and my reasoning for it's use here bud.).... Just because serial killers happen to be people who tortured animals doesn't mean that people who torture animals are serial killers.... I've no love for cruel souls, but you've gotta be a complete knit-wit to think that every incident of cruelty is a prelude to mass murder.

Cheers to you DrJ. Soil this fun thread as you will. I will read quietly from here on out.
Scott


----------



## AubZ (Jul 10, 2008)

Part of me wants to say that this will end in a fatal draw, but where would the FUN be in that.....

After the two fighters end up in striking distance, the Cobalt is the first to give a warning strike.   She strikes with such power that the ground shudders, throwing the T blondi off balance.   This is now the perfect oppertunity (sp) for the Cobalt to Finish her opponent.   However, she is a lil stressed in her new enviroment and very full after her last orange dinner, so she waits.   T blondi has now realised what a touch opponent she has and starts to ready an attack.    As T blondi raises up to strike........

To be continued.

P.S. Please don't come on this thread to say how wrong etc etc it is.   This is just for laughs and I find it funny.    We all love these pets and I'm sure that majority of us have wondered who would win in a fight, but 90%+ of us would never ever do it.    So although there may be proven tests etc, I don't see the relevance.    If you wanna argue tests, then argue the whole Columbine (sp) shooting and how video games supposidly contributed towards it.    Then I will argue being a prime example among other who also played video games and got picked on in school, but never once picked up a gun and went blowing the school up.    It ALL boils down to Parenting, living conditions and how you raise your kids.   Case closed.


----------



## Stamper (Jul 10, 2008)

Scott C. said:


> I can guarantee you they'd come out as shaky as your phychological generalizations are.
> 
> And since you brought it there, I'm a pornographer. Harmless imagination _is_ harmless imagination. What people may turn it into is their skew. Clearly, personal accountability doesn't sit well with the likes of you.... Which is understandable because delicate minds need the cover of rule and regulation to keep them in check.
> 
> ...


I agree with scott


----------



## D-back (Jul 10, 2008)

DrJ....I PARTIALLY agree with SOME of your thoughts. But things aren't so easy. If somebody is mentally ill, such things can cause that he will do bad things, commit a crime or something like that. But if somebody is mentally ill, he will do it anyway..sooner or later but he will......... I'm a very peaceful man and I could watch porn for mounths, without raping a woman.. I like this tread but I don't want to prepare a real bugfight... Why?..the answer is respect.....I respect women and tarantulas so I don't want to hurt them.....


----------



## ZooRex (Jul 10, 2008)

crpy said:


> Just like in  "the  Good the Bad and the Ugly, blondi always wins


 :razz:  
AGREED!


----------



## colicabcadam (Jul 10, 2008)

blondi would own silly blue spider


----------



## metallica (Jul 10, 2008)

where is your big bad blondi now?


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 10, 2008)

bwahahahahaha.... apparently the _blondi_ is no match for metallica


----------



## Londoner (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh God metallica, nooooooo! Didn't you read what DrJ said? As sure as eggs is eggs, you're gonna turn into a serial killer now. Everyone RUN!!!


----------



## Londoner (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh, and metallica, pleeeeeease tell me you wear that "toothpick" around your neck on a chain!


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 10, 2008)

crpy said:


> If NOTHING else, this thread is a fun one, the kid knows what hes talking about, he knows that girl thing from experience, but it took along time from what I heard


It didn't take long at all, I've been kicked in the nads by girls ever since the 7th grade. I'm sure none of the women on ArachnoBoards will be surprised by this revelation.


----------



## T_ROY (Jul 10, 2008)

I just found this fight on youtube.
What a waste of life.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xps-sliGtsE


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 10, 2008)

T_ROY said:


> I just found this fight on youtube.
> What a waste of life.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xps-sliGtsE


Watch the youtube video of somebody really putting two tarantulas in a tank to fight to the death that T_ROY posted. I hope you can see the difference between the fun we are having together on this post and being cruel to live animals.

In my opinion the youtube video is not funny nor entertaining. To me the difference is as apparent as the video game "Frogger" where you had to move your frog across a busy highway without getting it run over. Very different than throwing a real frog into traffic on a highway. The video game was fun and entertaining, and I have never felt the urge to torture a frog or rape a woman, as DrJ suggests.

Dr "J" has every right to his opinion that people aren't responsible for their own actions, that TV, books, this thread, and youtube will make them evil. I respectfully disagree. I believe people are responsible for their own actions. I think God believes in free will. We will just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## crpy (Jul 10, 2008)

Kid Dragon said:


> Watch the youtube video of somebody really putting two tarantulas in a tank to fight to the death that T_ROY posted. I hope you can see the difference between the fun we are having together on this post and being cruel to live animals.
> 
> In my opinion the youtube video is not funny nor entertaining. To me the difference is as apparent as the video game "Frogger" where you had to move your frog across a busy highway without getting it run over. Very different than throwing a real frog into traffic on a highway. The video game was fun and entertaining, and I have never felt the urge to torture a frog or rape a women.
> 
> Dr "J" (I hope that "J" does not stand for Jesus) has every right to his opinion that people aren't responsible for their own actions, that TV, books, this thread, and youtube will make them evil. I respectful disagree. I believe people are responsible for their own actions. I think God believes in free will. We will just have to agree to disagree.


well put, i have a, well, interesting imagination, I like this thread, I'm not worried about me hacking people up. 

I think people are predetermined to be a serial killer, anyway, back to the fight.


----------



## bjaeger (Jul 10, 2008)

AubZ said:


> If you wanna argue tests, then argue the whole Columbine (sp) shooting and how video games supposidly contributed towards it.    Then I will argue being a prime example among other who also played video games and got picked on in school, but never once picked up a gun and went blowing the school up.    It ALL boils down to Parenting, living conditions and how you raise your kids.   Case closed.


Exactly. I've been playing first-person-shooter games for years now, fragged tons of people and I've never once thought of shooting up the school. My parents taught me right from wrong. Most serial killers come from dysfunctional families and they don't really have anyone to talk to. So they sorta live in their own little world..

Now, I would hope nobody starts hacking up bodies because of this thread... ;P 

Party pooper.


----------



## colicabcadam (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not saying i agree with it, but it's NO different from putting a cricket in for your T to eat.

People will always stick up for the favourite animal.

If putting 2 Ts in a tank together is wrong, how can putting a cricket and a T in a tank be right......... if people say it's nature, then why don't people kill their T before it dies of natural causes, because in nature, T's are prey for many animals, yet we don't mimic this!

We can all condem this "vs" videos, but the reallity is that we all do it the very minute we feed our animals live food.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 10, 2008)

*Round Two*

the cobalt blue has come down the side of the glass about a foot behind the T-blondi. The cobalt blue starts slowly moving closer ...

*Round Two: *
The cobalt blue with fangs blazing slowly comes up behind the T-blondi. The cobalt blue raises itself up on its biramous claws and with fangs raised ready to drop...the T-blondi uses its left rear walking leg to flick barbed setae at the cobalt blue, three times in rapid secession.

A wave of urticating hairs sail toward the anterior region of the cobalt blue, some deflect off the hard chitinous exoskeleton, some pierce through the chelicera, pedipals, and simple eyes. There is no venom injected with these flying knives, but they are serrated and do physical damage.

A second wave of 'hairs' find their mark all the way to the ventral anterior part of the cobalt blue's abdomen due to its raised position. Barbed setae pierce though the left anterior book lung.

While the third wave approaches, the cobalt blue's primative brain gets the message something is not right, as it lowers itself to the right, most of the third wave setae miss their mark. The cobalt blue feels the pressure of the serrated barbs and retreats two steps, and the T-blondi turns around to face its attacker... 'nuff said.


----------



## Jeri (Jul 10, 2008)

This is great, and all in good fun.  As far as it spawning serial killers, I'm just glad that people like Stephen King, George Lucas, J.R.R. Tolkien, and many other people in the world never figured out what a dangerous thing a little "imaginary violence" could be.

Jeri


----------



## crpy (Jul 10, 2008)

Jeri said:


> This is great, and all in good fun.  As far as it spawning serial killers, I'm just glad that people like Stephen King, George Lucas, J.R.R. Tolkien, and many other people in the world never figured out what a dangerous thing a little "imaginary violence" could be.
> 
> Jeri


Yet another example of a good point,:clap:


----------



## irascible_pixie (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm totally for the T.blondi but we have one and I've seen her get pissed... The Cobalt wouldn't stand a chance


----------



## Tranch (Jul 11, 2008)

*Omg*

Hey Dragon, Metallica still looks hungry.  I hope you have another blondi stashed away. I don't want to know where  
*ducks and runs*


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 11, 2008)

DrJ said:


> Harmless imagination, huh?  Well, let's just take a look at what "harmless imagination" can do.  In a local study where male particapants who were trying to stay abstanant or only have consentual sex with a significant partner, over half of them admitted to being willing to commit rape if they knew they could get by with it after watching some pornography.  Harmless imagination with the pornography tapes?  I don't think so.  Rape is a very serious offense.  But, you say, what does this have to do with spiders and animal fighting?  Well, it all starts in the imagination.  Thinking about doing it, and it doesn't take long untill it does.  Investigate the lives of murderers and serial killers.  Virtually all of them had past lives of torturing animals and setting up animal fights; usually, with bugs for starters and gradually moving up to dogs and such.  You don't think this is serious?  I take things such as murder, rape, and other such crimes seriously.  And, it all starts in the "harmless imagination" as you wish to call it.
> 
> I tend to focus on the reality of things and look at things as they are.  You may wish to discard them and go on your way to fru-fru land in the clouds, but this is life.  Face it or not, I have reasons backing my opinions here, whereas you've got nothing.  I would shudder to think how your phychological stability tests come out...


**Psychological... MY suggestion to you would be in this situation, when trying to insult someone and pull mindless psychological terms out...you should spell it right.

There's a drastic and very psychologically different meaning to the argument you're trying to make. Realistically...you're comparing a hypothetical, comical 'tarantula fight', made on a Forum MADE FOR PEOPLE WHO LOVE TARANTULAS, and comparing it to a rapist. This is drastically different than say, someone going into a violent pornography website, as their intent is very direct and purposeful to them. There is no other reason to be seeking it. This is an informative, educational forum someone happened to put up a stupid game on.
    I can see where you're comparison is coming from (Or where you're trying to decipher it from.)  but it's unsupported by any sort of proven facts or anything of logical standards. You're jumping through huge loops. At the rate this comparison is going, it would be like you stating anyone who watches a documentary of flesh eating tribes has a high probability of becoming a cannibal.
     Psychology is such a broad field you can literally link anything you want to "x" topic and make it sound feasible. We all know this isn't true. Little knowledge is a dangerous thing.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 11, 2008)

DrJ said:


> And, I'm pretty sure that is exactly what every other serial killer said prior to becoming one.
> 
> Rob, thanks for the support!


No, serial killers say things like this:


"i didn't want to hurt them, i only wanted to kill them."
-david berkowitz

“When I see a pretty girl walking down the street, I think two things: One part of me wants to take her home, be real nice and treat her right; the other part wonders what her head would look like on a stick.-Ed Kemper

"I like children they are tasty."
-Albert Fish

"I've got to start eating at home more.."
-Jeffrey Dahmer.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> “When I see a pretty girl walking down the street, I think two things: One part of me wants to take her home, be real nice and treat her right; the other part wonders what her head would look like on a stick.-Ed Kemper



Isn't he the matride at Canal bar?


----------



## betuana (Jul 11, 2008)

*Intentionally, overdone, fake humor vs Realism*

I've worked at an animal shelter. I'm a licensed humane investigator (_Animal Cops_ and the like for the TV viewers out there). I've seen cases that a long term federal investigator told me ranked up among the worst things they've seen. I've seen and read about animals being tortured and killed for pleasure. And yes, there are many psychological studies showing a strong link between violence towards animals and that towards people.

That said, there is a HUGE difference between that and what is happening here. If we were talking about people ACTUALLY doing this with their tarantulas, I'd be VERY concerned. The same as I'd be concerned seeing kids throwing rocks at a dog tied up to its house, or worse, the ones that like to light pets on fire, etc. That is a disturbing thing in itself, and a sign of a potentially dangerous person.

These threads are more like watching Tom & Jerry, or Roadrunner cartoons. Is laughing when the coyote gets blown up by one of his ACME rockets messing up a sign that someone wants to see animals hurt? Or laughing at Tom getting bitten by the bulldog, or getting his tail in a mousetrap a sign that we want to see cats attacked? Of course not - its cartoon humor intended to be goofy and make people laugh, not encourage or even make acceptable actual violence towards animals.

I'd feel no concern over a kid laughing at the flattened, charred, spike haired coyote walking away from where his ACME rocket just hit a cliff wall and he fell into a puff of smoke at the bottom. If that same kid then turned around and started laughing at seeing an actual animal that is charred and in pain from a fire, THEN I'd be worried. 

This thread is intended to be more along the lines of cartoon violence, humorous, entertaining, but in no way actually endorsing real violence towards animals. Its all done for imagination and humor, not to encourage people to seriously contemplate and consider the consequences of what would happen.

If imagination at this level (lots of anthropomorphism, silliness, etc) makes abusers and murderers out of people, then shows like Roadrunner and Coyote, Tom & Jerry, as well as the MANY which are even MORE violent should be banned immediately! Oh, and definitely no video games - I'm having a hard time thinking of any that don't include SOME form of violence (mario bros. jumping on those poor mushroom guys - obviously an output for violent people wanting to smash living creatures...  )

I'm not saying this thread isn't rather juvenile and ridiculous - in fact, I believe that is the OP's actual intention with it!

There are many worse things happening in the world right now - energy would be better spent stopping them than worrying about cartoonish violence online...

Just my opinion though. (But what do I know, I've only had to interact with many people who have actually openly abused animals and didn't see what the problem was with it....THOSE are truly frightening people, the ones who don't have any concept of what they are doing wrong.)


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 11, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> This is an informative, educational forum someone happened to put up a stupid game on.


Um, Thanks....I think?  



kd


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 11, 2008)

*More TFC Support?*



betuana said:


> I'm not saying this thread isn't rather juvenile and ridiculous


Um, Thanks....I think? :? 



betuana said:


> - in fact, I believe that is the OP's actual intention with it!


Um, yeah....that was my original intention...that's the ticket! :liar: 

Actually truth be told that would imply thinking and planning. I was just amusing myself and if I could bring some of you along with me and make you smile, its an added bonus. All in good fun. kd


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Tranch said:


> Hey Dragon, Metallica still looks hungry.  I hope you have another blondi stashed away. I don't want to know where
> *ducks and runs*


Tranch,

Wow! If this thread in some small way influenced you to post that photo of the drop dead gorgeous woman from San Angelo, Texas, then this thread must have had deep inner meaning all along. :worship: 

kd


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 11, 2008)

*Tarantula Fight Club - International Implications*

The Thai Fund, Symbol: TTF, on the New York Stock Exchange was down -0.71% today in reaction to the Thai Cobalt Blue behind on points early in the Tarantula Fight Club World Championship Bout. Insiders on Wall Street warn not to under estimate the Global Implications TFC has on the World's Financial Markets.


----------



## Tranch (Jul 11, 2008)

*Aw Shucks*

Well my goodness.  Yep, that bright red neon glow coming from the West would be my face.
Good thing blondis never run out of hair or the blondi team might be in trouble.


----------



## crpy (Jul 11, 2008)

A player amongst us I believe, ;P


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 11, 2008)

crpy said:


> A player amongst us I believe, ;P


Yes, you caught me, I'm that rare combination of tarantula geek and heterosexual. Not that there's anything wrong with being a scorpion geek... different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 12, 2008)

*Final Round*

*Tarantula Fight Club World Championship*

Representing New World Tarantula Species: Goliath Birdeater​
vs.​
Representing Old World Tarantula Species: Cobalt Blue​
*Final Round: Goliath Birdeater vs. Cobalt Blue:*

The Goliath Birdeater faces the Cobalt Blue and closes the gap. The Cobalt Blue goes into threat display, the Goliath Birdeater taps, the Cobalt Blue answers the tap, and the two female’s of different species lock first pair of walking legs and do the “Tarantula Tango”. They dance the night away.  These two very different species become unlikely “friends”.  If West and East can get along in the Class Arachnida, is there hope for the Class Mammalia? Taking the lead from the tarantula peace coalition, North Korea stops their nuclear weapons program, China embraces democracy, and the United States opens 1,000 new McDonalds in Bejing.

*Winner: The Planet Earth*

Dream On: Just Kidding…the poll hasn’t closed yet…and the USA already has 1,000 new McDonalds in Bejing. The Planet Earth will have to wait until 11AM.

To Be Continued...


----------



## D-back (Jul 12, 2008)

Kid Dragon said:


> *Tarantula Fight Club World Championship*
> 
> Taking the lead from the tarantula peace coalition, North Korea stops their nuclear weapons program, China embraces democracy, and the United States opens 1,000 new McDonalds in Bejing.[/COLOR]
> 
> *Winner: The Planet Earth*


That would be a gorgeous ending:worship: ..............I'd support it!


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 12, 2008)

D-back said:


> That would be a gorgeous ending:worship: ..............I'd support it!


Sorry D-back, this is the Tarantula Fight Club Thread, fasten your seat belt, its going to get violent. If you wanted a happy ending you needed to go see Kung Fu Panda. As the veterans of TFC know, a Texas Death Match is a fight to the death.


----------



## D-back (Jul 12, 2008)

Kid Dragon said:


> Sorry D-back, this is the Tarantula Fight Club Thread, fasten your seat belt, its going to get violent. If you wanted a happy ending you needed to go see Kung Fu Panda. As the veterans of TFC know, a Texas Death Match is a fight to the death.


Hahaha ...............I was joking ...
I cheer for the blue team but I'm convinced the T. blondi will win the match........Is here somebody from the Air Force? The blue team could definitely use some help.........I mean something like this:  http://www.geocities.com/tomcatter_lu/aircraft/a10a1.jpg   ;P


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 12, 2008)

*Dream Sequence Over: The Real Final Round*

*Tarantula Fight Club World Championship​*
*Representing New World Tarantula Species: Goliath Birdeater*​
vs.​
*Representing Old World Tarantula Species: Cobalt Blue*​
*Final Round: Goliath Birdeater vs. Cobalt Blue:*

Before the start of the final round "Tranch" walks around the 30 gallon tank holding a sign letting the fans know what round it is. Close your eyes, and picture her wearing whatever you want her to be wearing. :} 

And you thought the dream sequence was over... 

What were we talking about? :? 

Oh yea, Tarantula Fight Club final round:

The Goliath Birdeater faces the Cobalt Blue and closes the gap. The Cobalt Blue goes into threat display, the Goliath Birdeater thumps the cobalt blue with one of its walking legs stunning the blue. The T-blondi starts rolling up some of the newspaper from the bottom of the tank into a ball. The T-blondi then directs its attention back to the cobalt blue, but this delay has given the cobalt blue time to recover. As the T-blondi moves in, the cobalt blue uses her "matrix move" that won her the battle against OBT. She jumps and twists in mid air ending up behind T-blondi.

But T-blondi is no Wuss spider from Africa, she is from the Americas and is equipped for sneak attack. She lets her abdominal setae fly in mass, leaving a bald spot. The urticating hairs find their mark turning the cobalt blue into a pin cushion. If you could see what the cobalt blue looks like under magnification she would now be called the porcupine spider.

T-blondi turns and picks her up, knocking all of her legs off. Then T-blondi rubs cobalt blues detached legs together so fast it creates a spark that ignites the rolled up newspaper, earning the T-blondi one of her missing Girl Scout merit badges. 

Ts taste better over an open flame. When the cobalt blue is roasted to perfection the T-blondi enjoys its Thai BBQ. The T-blondi thinks it can taste a hint of OBT flavor.

*Winner: T-blondi*

*Congratulations to Team West:*

bjaeger, BoaConstrictor, citizen_smithi, cleversod, colicabcadam, Crazy0monkey, crpy, D-back, Dillon, Eraisuithon, Fender Bender, Fingolfin, GForce14063, Goomba, GrammostolaGuy, irascible_pixie, Jeri, JimPP, J_dUbz88, KingRex, Londoner, Lucara, mrbonzai211, reverendsterlin, robc, scolex, Scott C., the nature boy, thirtysixwood, Thumb Master, Tranch, traxfish, twobears


*Good Fight, Good Night!​*


----------



## musihuto (Jul 12, 2008)

I'd just like to note:

Given that legitimate nature documentaries often contain animals engaged in lethal conflicts, (and no, they don't sit around for days waiting for two hungry or territorial scorpions to walk in front of their camera, followed by a shrew, they ARE staged), I think the issue is one of intent.  
I think the idea of perceiving violence as entertainment is problematic.  However, if the conflict between the two animals is viewed from the perspective, and with the intention, of better understanding their behaviour, (i.e. if its something you view more as interesting rather than entertaining) then I see no problem with this.

cheers!  
- munis​


----------



## crpy (Jul 12, 2008)

This is gonna be an interesting fight


----------



## sublimeskunk37 (Jul 12, 2008)

Was the T. Blondi screaming "ADRIAN!!!" at the end of the fight?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 12, 2008)

*Fight Club: T.Blondi vs. P.Regalis.*

Alright, since TFC has been outlawed where Kid Dragon is, I figure I would continue:

Rules of Fight Club:

Rule #1 - Don't take this seriously, it is all in good fun. If it is not to your liking don't participate. If you are not sick or twisted aka male, you don't have to participate, but sophisticated women that understand how the male mind never evolves are welcome to participate at your own risk.

Rule #2 - These bouts are fantasy fights only, they are not meant for anyone to put these tarantula species together. That would be stupid, cruel, and foolish.

Rule #3 - If you can't stand this post, it won't take up too much room and it will be over soon. Please don't tell us how immature it is, we already know. Oh, and don't get your hands in the way.



Representing the New World: T. Blondi

Representing the Old World: P. Regalis


Bout #3 For the World Championship​ 
Westvs.East

Theraphosa Blondivs.Poecilotheria Regalis​
We are going to put a 6.5" T.Blondi against a 6.5" P.Regalis on opposite sides of a 30 gallon tank. Neither on has been in the tank before and newspaper is being used as substrate and no hides or climbs. Texas Style Deathmatch. 
Let's get ready to Rumble! Let the battle begin:


For the first 4 minutes nothing happens, they dont seem to notice each other.

After 2 minutes the P. Regalis starts climbing the glass and moves across the side.

After 3 minutes the T. Blondi senses the P. Regalis and starts moving closer...


You pick the winner! Your vote in the poll will determine the winner.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 12, 2008)

(cough, cough) LAME.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 12, 2008)

lalalalala  monkey doodoo lala  ;P  :wall:    :liar:  :drool:  :clap:    :}  :?  :worship: :8o  :razz:   :evil:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 12, 2008)

Xx_Reptile_xX said:


> lalalalala  monkey doodoo lala  ;P  :wall:    :liar:  :drool:  :clap:    :}  :?  :worship: :8o  :razz:   :evil:


A 3rd grade response from a 31 years old. Awesome! :clap: 

Can you add LAME to your poll? 
If you can that would really help me out with my decision making.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 12, 2008)

funny. not sure if I could edit the poll. btw you spelled poll wrong.


----------



## von_z (Jul 12, 2008)

Don't take the bait Ryan! lol


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 12, 2008)

You can try to edit it. That would be so awesome.
Excuse me for my hebetudinous, I missed that typo but it has been corrected. ;P I was so excited about the lameness of this poll that I was thinking faster then I could type.  



von_z said:


> Don't take the bait Ryan! lol


(sigh)
You are right, I should stop while I am behind.


----------



## Lucara (Jul 13, 2008)

how many of these stupid things are there going to be?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 13, 2008)

Lucara said:


> how many of these stupid things are there going to be?


Hey now I had it all taken care of till you bumped it up almost 6 hours later.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 13, 2008)

T. Blondi goes into threat positon. The P.Regalis jumps from the glass behind the Blondi, but the blondi knows better and taps the regalis on its front foot. The Regalis is starting to bleed...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 13, 2008)

STILL LAME!
LAME LAME LAME!
Don't you have something better to doing? :?


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 13, 2008)

I foresee several serial killers in the making.


----------



## robc (Jul 13, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> STILL LAME!
> LAME LAME LAME!
> Don't you have something better to doing? :?


Ryan, we should do a poll on wich one of his fight clubs are the lamest. I mean this a T forum for real discussion on questions about T's......*NOT* a bug fight forum......he needs to get a life.....rob


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 13, 2008)

robc said:


> Ryan, we should do a poll on wich one of his fight clubs are the lamest. I mean this a tarantual forum for real discussion on questions about T's......*NOT* a bug fight forum......he needs to get a life.....rob


Oh oh someone spelled tarantula wrong .......... I think you should be taken out back and flogged. 

I see you changed it lol, but I got you quoted! ;P


----------



## robc (Jul 13, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Oh oh someone spelled tarantula wrong .......... I think you should be taken out back and flogged.


ROFLMAO.....rob


----------



## Paramite (Jul 13, 2008)

There's one thing to remember about this, and it's the fact that regalis is an extremely fast arboreal. I really doubt T. blondi would have time to react.

And no, I don't like the idea of those damn "bug deathmatches". Sick as hell.


----------



## ZooRex (Jul 13, 2008)

Alright this is gettin really old really fast. When I saw the first one I figured it was just that; one. Its it too optimistic to hope that this our last "Texas Death Match?" ~ Rex


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm sensing some psychological power of suggestion...


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 13, 2008)

I wish the mods would just ban this stupid crap, it makes the forum look bad.


----------



## robc (Jul 13, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> I wish the mods would just ban this stupid crap, it makes the forum look bad.


I agree....rob


----------



## AubZ (Jul 13, 2008)

I thought the 1st one was well thought of and a good laugh, then the 2nd okish, but now just tired.    

NO MORE DEATH MATCHES!!!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 13, 2008)

Fine No More


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 14, 2008)

Regalis Regalis!


----------



## Brian S (Jul 14, 2008)

Does anyone need to read this? 
http://www.comicsbulletin.com/features/images/0606/burns/dummy1.jpg


----------



## the nature boy (Jul 14, 2008)

robc said:


> Ryan, we should do a poll on wich one of his fight clubs are the lamest. I mean this a T forum for real discussion on questions about T's......*NOT* a bug fight forum......he needs to get a life.....rob


This thread is sooooooo cool!  Check this out guys!!! :clap: :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Brian S (Jul 14, 2008)

I still say the Pepsis wasp will swoop in and kill 'em all!!!

Geez, this is getting retarded 
http://www.bigswords.com/victor/montreal0t4/images/montreal0t4-065.jpg


----------



## the nature boy (Jul 14, 2008)

*The juice!!!*



Brian S said:


> I still say the Pepsis wasp will swoop in and kill 'em all!!!
> 
> Geez, this is getting retarded
> http://www.bigswords.com/victor/montreal0t4/images/montreal0t4-065.jpg


I don't know. :?  I'm putting my money on OJ.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 14, 2008)

Brian S said:


> Does anyone need to read this?
> http://www.comicsbulletin.com/features/images/0606/burns/dummy1.jpg


I was wondering if you were going to stop by and toss in some of your "humor"


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jul 14, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> This thread is sooooooo cool!  Check this out guys!!! :clap: :wall: :wall: :wall:


whooo hooo blondi rules 

anyways dont get offended by this tread guys, he might just making some stuff to make people mad. aslong as i dont see the video (two tarantula killing each other) i will not consider this tread as a serious matter.


----------



## the nature boy (Jul 14, 2008)

Genei Ryodan said:


> whooo hooo blondi rules


I believe you meant, "Wooooooooo!!!"  This is so stupid...


----------



## the nature boy (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm going to go do something more intellectually stimulating like reorganize my toe nail collection.  You guys have fun!

--the nature boy


----------



## ragingcobalt (Jul 14, 2008)

I think that it would depend on where the brawl was going down at. if they fought on the ground the blondi will dominate the Regalis. were they to fight in a tree the arboreal's speed woould help it alot more


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 14, 2008)

*Disclaimer: Not my poll, misleading thread created*

When this thread was created by a moderator my polls were deleted, and the poll that is now shown is not my post. The thread is now misleading because it looks like I was the poster of the current poll which I was not.

The first two fight club posts were mine, but without my polls attached make less sense than they did to begin with. 

By creating this thread without the ability to post a new poll in effect has banned the concept, which is fine with me. But it has the appearence its not banned just merged, which is misleading. 

Since the way this was merged does not allow for future additions it makes more sense to delete the posts and ban the concept if that was the intent. In all fairness the moderator probably did not understand the posts were tied to the polls that got deleted, and probably didn't know the third poll (and only poll that now appears) would look like my post when it wasn't.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 15, 2008)

After being hit, the Regalis strikes and manages to dismember its front leg. Blinded by rage, The Regalis fails to notice that the Blondi isr raising its fangs up to strike the killing blow. The Blondi lunges its fangs downward and kills the Regalis.


Congratulations Team Blondi: 
cjm1991, DreadLobster, Genei Ryodan, gvfarns, irascible_pixie, Jeri, LUKE, misfit762, ragingcobalt, ShellsandScales, tabor, Thomas, von_z

Good Night, and Good Fight.


----------



## ThomasH (Jul 15, 2008)

This is really annoying. NOBODY CARES ANY MORE!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 15, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> This is really annoying. NOBODY CARES ANY MORE!


:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Tuwin (Jul 15, 2008)

This thread is still going? weird


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jul 17, 2008)

Kid Dragon said:


> When this thread was created by a moderator my polls were deleted, and the poll that is now shown is not my post. The thread is now misleading because it looks like I was the poster of the current poll which I was not.
> 
> The first two fight club posts were mine, but without my polls attached make less sense than they did to begin with.
> 
> ...



EDITED: I insulted and rideculed you, but deleted it in fear of moderators punishing me. However I do belive you should be suspended or warned for making such spam in this perticular forum.


----------

